# RESOLVED: Transport MI to PA



## Haley (Feb 17, 2009)

Im putting out feelers to see if anyone would be willing to help with a transport near the end of the month. 

Midwest has a potential adopter who lives in CT, but her brother is coming to Lancaster, PA the last week of February and would be willing to meet someone to transport the bunny back to CT.

I think we have the first leg covered by Laura (lilbitsmom) from the shelter down to near Toledo, OH. Anyone else interested? Im hoping maybe some people who helped with Apple can help with this one?

Thanks!

Haley

If I remember correctly, it wasnt any easier to run a transport through Pittsburg. Heres a possible route:

Plymouth, MI to Toledo, OH (1 hr): Filled by Lilbitsmom

Toledo, OH to Cleveland, OH (2 hrs): 

Cleveland, OH to Youngstown, OH (1.5 hrs):

Edinburg, OH to Dubois, PA (2 hrs): 

Dubois, PA to Milton, PA (2 hrs): 

Milton, PA to Quakertown, PA (2 hrs):

Please let me know ASAP if you can help! I will send out a PM to all OH and PA members today.

Haley


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2009)

I will cross my fingers.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 18, 2009)

I wish I lived closer to you Haley cause I would definetely help you out.

Anything to help a Bunny get to a for-ever-home.

Susan


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 18, 2009)

I could do Cleveland to Youngstown provided there isn't some big snow/ice storm. You mean February and not March, right? 

Or I could drive to near the Toledo area (the lovely town of Elmore again?), pick up and bring to Clvelend for someone else to transport to Y-town. I know it's hard to find people around the Toledo area even though we have members in that area and in the Cleveland area.

I am 45 minutes south of Cleveland.


----------



## Haley (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. Ohio is always difficult for some reason. I need to PM everyone to see if this route works or if I should try and route it through Pittsburg..


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you have a date yet that this will be happening?


----------



## Haley (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry I havent responded! We were shooting for this weekend but it's on hold now- Midwest cant get ahold of the lady so we're thinking it may be off


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 23, 2009)

I wonder if she changed her mind or got another bun closer. Seems like we have been seeing alot here lately.


----------



## Haley (Feb 25, 2009)

Would anyone be able to help this Saturday? I would also need someone near Lancaster to house Bronwyn overnight in order to meet the adopters brother in the morning on Sunday. The routes are flexible- she just needs to get from near Toledo out to Lancaster.


----------



## Haley (Feb 25, 2009)

For my own reference, here are the proposed routes:

*Plymouth, MI to Toledo, OH (1 hr): Filled by Laura R.

Toledo, OH to Cleveland, OH (2 hrs): NEEDED

Cleveland, OH to Youngstown, OH (1.5 hrs): Filled by Ann?

Edinburg, OH to Dubois, PA (2 hrs): NEEDED

Dubois, PA to Milton, PA (2 hrs): Filled by Grace?

Milton, PA to Quakertown, PA (2 hrs): NEEDED*

*Possibly Bronwyn could stay overnight with Fran and the adopter could meet her in the AM?
*

Another possible route:

*Plymouth, MI to Toledo, OH (1 hr): Filled by Laura R.

Toledo, OH to Cleveland, OH (2 hrs): NEEDED

Cleveland, OH to Youngstown, OH (1.5 hrs): Filled by Ann?*

*Youngstown, OH- Pittsburgh, PA (1 hr20 mins)- NEEDED

Pittsburgh, PA to Bedford, PA (1 hr 52 mins)-NEEDED

Bedford, PA to Harrisburg, PA (1 hr 48 mins)- NEEDED

Harrisburg, PA to Lancaster, PA (50 mins)- NEEDED*

*In this second route, I would need someone in Harrisburg or Lancaster area to house the bun overnight.*


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 25, 2009)

Haley, I sent you a PM. Sat is fine. Can pick up around Lorain/Amherst, OH (30-40 miles east of Cleveland and can drive through Y-town to the first rest stop just over the border from OH and in PA.
More details in the PM. Let me know.
Ann


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 25, 2009)

what kind of bunny is this that will be maybe having a sleep over at my house,lol


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

I just want to say first of all how wonderful it is that you can help, even if it is to just send best wishes and good thoughts! This bunny girl is one of my favorites in the shelter. Her name is Bronwyn and she is sweet and shy and needs a special house that doesn' t have noisy dogs and kids running around.

Unfortunately, she has been adopted and returned a couple of times because she didn't like the kids and the dogs. This lady that wants her lives in CT is perfect and her brother-in-law is going to be in Lancaster, PA on Sunday morning. He has offered to return her to CT for her new owner.

I have found someone (Midwest Volunteer who has done transport for us before) that is willing to actually go all the way to Youngstown, OH. YAHOO!

Is anyone available to do a portion of the rest of the transport?

Can anyone house her for Saturday night?

Thanks for all of your help! This might be Bronwyn's one chance at a great forever home. I appreciate any help you can give! Thanks so much!

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 25, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> what kind of bunny is this that will be maybe having a sleep over at my house,lol



Hi Fran,

Bronwyn is listed as an English Spot I believe. She is the sweetest girl and loves to be held. She will bury her head in the crook of your neck and is very, very shy. She is also a cuddler though.

I've been trying for a year to get her adopted and I did it twice, but they keep returning her because she doesn't adjust to the noise.

This lady in CT says she doesn't have kids and no dogs or cats. She just lost a bunny and has been looking online and fell in love with her face!

I would be so grateful if you could house her for Saturday night! That would be so awesome!

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok, dummy me! Sorry - I haven't done transport before.

Looks like Greg doesn't need to go all the way to Youngstown, but just to Cleveland. And from there, Ann takes over.

Does that sound right?

Laura


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Laura, this is the info I PM'd to Haley. I can pick up about 35 miles west of Cleveland so the driver from Michigan wouldn't have so far to go or get into Cleveland traffic.

Do you know who will be picking up in Youngstown?

Ann

**************************************************

Copy of PM to Haley:

Yes, Saturday would work and the weather is supposed to be ok.

Could they drive her to the Lorain//Amherst area? It's about 30-40 mileswest of
Cleveland. Thereare several Lorain/Amherst exits. The one I am thinking of exits the Ohio Turnpike at Route 58 (Leavitt Rd). About a mile north of the exit on Leavitt Road is a Wendy's (604 North Leavitt Rd.) It would be on the left hand (west side) side of the road for those driving north. I've used that as a meet up before.

I am not really familiar with the Youngstown area but I can take the Ohio Turnpike (Rte80/90 in Ohio) through Y-town to the first rest stop just over the border in Pennsylvania. It's either Route 80 or 90, it's no longer the called the Turnpike in PA if that makes any sense. It would be the old built in the 1940's-50's rest area heading east. Pine paneled bathrooms and a dog run, if any one has been that way. It's one of my regular White German Shepherd transport routes.

Let me know.


----------



## Haley (Feb 25, 2009)

I dont have anyone to pick up in Youngstown yet...I need someone to fill the leg into PA (whether were going north to Dubois or south to near Pittsburg). Also, Grace cant do the leg from Dubois to Milton unless we can get her back home before 3 PM (so we'd have to start this early). Then I still need somone to get her from Grace to near Fran in Quakerstown. 

And thats if the adopters brohter will meet Fran near Quakerstown on his way from Lancaster back to CT...

I sent out emails to everyone I Know so Im praying this works!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Haley! I'm keeping my fingers crossed and saying a little prayer!

Laura


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2009)

Where in CT is the lady?

If it doesn't work this weekend maybe we could try for another. Depending where in CT maybe I could help. I pray it does. 

Ohh linky to this bun?


----------



## purplepeacock (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd love to help but this saturday is my 10 hr shift saturday =(


----------



## Haley (Feb 25, 2009)

Alicia, Im not sure where in CT it is. Are you planning any trips to PA again soon? If so, maybe we could try later if this doesnt work


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2009)

Not anytime soon that I know of.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 25, 2009)

Haley, 

Should we try to set this up for another weekend and just go all the way from Michigan to CT?

I'd have to find out where in CT she lives. I don't recall off the top of my head?

Laura


----------



## Haley (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah its looking like it. Its another 4 hours to CT though. I know with Bunderground the adopter has to be willing to drive at least 2 hours one way. Maybe tell her we're having trouble and see if she would be willing to do that if we tried for another weekend. 

Grace just PMed me and she isnt available this weekend so as of right now we have no one available in PA this weekend..


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 26, 2009)

If you can find out where in CT she is I can see what I can do on my end.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay, ladies. I'm going to get in contact with the adopter and find out where she is exactly and see if we can make this work another weekend.

I also saw on the t.v. last night there is the possibility of a snow storm in PA on Saturday! Yuck!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 26, 2009)

Can't wait to see where she is.


----------



## Haley (Feb 26, 2009)

Laura, dont call things off just yet- I just heard from Alohi in PA (shes a bunderground member who has helped with past transports) and she offered to do 2 legs and house her overnight. We have to go with the second route since Grace isnt available Sat.

Saturday:

Plymouth, MI to Toledo, OH (1 hr): Filled by Greg O.

Toledo, OH to Cleveland, OH (2 hrs): Filled by Greg O.

Cleveland, OH to Youngstown, OH (1.5 hrs): Filled by Ann

Youngstown, OH- Pittsburgh, PA (1 hr 20 mins)- NEEDED

Pittsburgh, PA to Bedford, PA (1 hr 52 mins)-NEEDED

Bedford, PA to Harrisburg, PA (1 hr 48 mins)- Alohi 

(House Overnight)

Sunday:

Harrisburg, PA to Lancaster, PA (50 mins)- Alohi

Does anyone have any connections near Pittsburg?


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 27, 2009)

Haley, check your route. I don't think driving to Youngstown and then to Pittsburgh makes sense. I believe the route from Cleveland should be going somewhere south and east rather than continuing north.

Maybe taking the turnpike to Rte. 76 to Boardman? I guess it really depends on having someone in that area - Youngstown, Boardman, Canfield area.

Is there anyone in the Akron// Canton area who drive to Pittsburgh?


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2009)

Youre right, it is a little out of the way. When I put in Cleveland to Pittsburg on Yahoo Maps, it looks like someplace alone I79 would be best- theres a place called Canfield that looks inbetween the two cities. I'll leave it up to you and the person coming from Pittsburg (if we can find one). Im definitely fine with whatever route you guys think is easiest 

I put out a few emails tonight to contacts in Pittsburg so Im hoping someone can help ASAP!


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 27, 2009)

Canfield has a spectacular shelter, Angels for Animals http://www.angelsforanimals.org/ 







with the Tree of Marie, a giant indoor cat tree sculpture donated by a supporter






Yesterday I posted on some other (non-rabbit) boards I frequent and haven't gotten any answers. May try again tonight. 

I contacted Echo Dogs Rescue (white German Shepherd)because I have driven for them and neither of the folks has answered.They have people in PA and at one time promised me they would help with transport in return. I've e-mailed twice and no response. I expect I will hear from them when they want a dog driven across Ohio.


----------



## Flash (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm 20 mins from Greenwich, CT so I can help with getting the bunny there or close depending on where she lives in CT.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2009)

*Flash wrote: *


> I'm 20 mins from Greenwich, CT so I can help with getting the bunny there or close depending on where she lives in CT.


That is bout 1hr and a half away from me.


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Flash! Hopefully we can get this done tomorrow so we won't need to do the whole thing into CT, but its good to know we have more help out that way if we do!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2009)

Crossing my fingers for tomorrow.


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2009)

UDATED: ALL LEGS FILLED!

Heres the final route:


*10:00 AM - 12:30 PM*
Plymouth, MI to Lorain, OH: Filled by Greg O.

*12:45 PM -2:30 PM
*Lorain, OH to Canfield, OH: Filled by Ann

*2:45 PM - 4:10 PM*
Canfield, OH- Pittsburgh, PA; Filled by Lisa

*4:30PM -6:30 PM*
Pittsburgh, PA to Bedford, PA - Filled by Theresa

*6:45 PM - 8:45 PM*
Bedford, PA to Harrisburg, PA - Filledby Alohi

(House Overnight)

Sunday (3/1):

*7:40 AM -8:30 AM*
Harrisburg, PA to Lancaster, PA - Filled by Alohi


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 27, 2009)

so glad to hear that this has almost come together!!!!


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2009)

Woohoo! We did it. I edited the above post to include the final route


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 27, 2009)

I am e-mailing Greg now and will meet in Lorain//Amherst rather than Strongsville. S-vill on a Saturday is horrendous traffic (mall)and crowded.

Is it possible to meet the Canfiled person outside of Angels for Animals Shelter? It's the only place I half way 'know' in Canfield unless she has a better place in mind..

Just received and e-mail from Lisa and sent her one back.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I am so excited that it makes me cry thinking about my beautiful girl going all the way to CT to find her happy home! Thanks so much for everyone that is participating and was willing to help if we had gone a different route or done it at a different time.

Bronwyn is a special bunny and deserves a good home! You are guys are so great to help and to make this happen. I am indebted to you all!!!

Laura :mrsthumper:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2009)

I was wondering could we see a link to her?


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2009)

I couldnt find heron Petfinder, but here's her pic from Midwest's website:







And her Bunspace Page: http://www.bunspace.com/shelter/adoptable?bunid=831


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 27, 2009)

*Haley wrote: *


> I couldnt find heron Petfinder, but here's her pic from Midwest's website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haley, I don't think you could see her because I turned her profile to ADOPTED on petfinder. I think that removes her from the public view. I can turn her back to ADOPTABLE so you can put the link in here for everybody to see. I'll do it now!

Lilbitsmom


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 27, 2009)

Haley,

All done on petfinder. I hope you can put a link into her profile for everyone to see. Thanks!

Laura


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 27, 2009)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::happyrabbit::happyrabbit:


----------



## lilbitsmom (Feb 27, 2009)

Ann,

You make me laugh. Can't say thanks enough for all that you are willing to do to help!

Laura


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2009)

I also invited Bronwyn's new mom to join RO so hopefully she will and update us once she gets to her new home Sunday


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm glad to see this is all worked out. Sorry I couldn't be of help on this transport but maybe in the future


----------



## Haley (Feb 28, 2009)

Bronwyn should be on her way to her new home! Its a nice sunny day here in Michigan- I hope the weather holds up for everyone in OH an PA!


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 28, 2009)

I just got home from Canfield and the the tranfers for the PA drivers. Greg and Lisa were at their 'places' in Amherst and then Canfield and we transferred Bronwyn. It was pleasure meeting both of them.What wonderful people!

Greg and Bronwyn got kicked out of the Amherst Wendy's.... but we got our pictures taken first with a gaggle of Girl Scouts. The manager was not rabbit friendly - his loss!

It was about a 2 and 1/2 hour drive from Amherst to Canfield. Gotta say my butt is tired of sitting, LOL.

Angels for Animals was closed when we arrived. Lisa got there before me.One of the employees saw Lisa peering in the door and let her in. Lisa, her friend and I got personal guided tours and I finally got to see the enormousTree of Marie (pictured earlier)full of cats 'in person'. The folks at Angels were wonderful and welcoming. We talked cat for a while. Dave, I think, has 27 cats of his own. I think I need to take my husband out to meet someone with more cats than us. Angels let us use the facilities and take pictures. This is the biggest and best shelter shelter I've ever seen. Too bad they don't have rabbits.

I would imagine as soon as Greg and Lisa have time, they will e-mail the pics for someone to put here.

Bronny was a little nervous in Angels and shedding. That bunny is one big furry pile of love. Such a sweet girl especially compared to my evil Frankenbunny.

So that's part of the story and I hope pic's follow.


----------



## Haley (Feb 28, 2009)

Yay! Thanks Ann!

Greg sent us an email, here's his update:



Bronwyn is on her way!!!





Uneventful trip from Plymouth to Lorain (OH) 
Figured though that by the time I hit the Mich/Ohio border the bright cloudless sunshine gave way to the gloomy Ohio gray skies and snow showers.





Hooked up with Ann just fine, and while attempting to get a pic or two of the transfer got informed by the manager of this unnamed burger joint that the bunny wasn't allowed.
Truly a fascist!





Accordingly, if his place is too cool for a bun, he doesn't need my $$ and I stopped at Burger Sling instead





Pics coming soon!


----------



## Haley (Feb 28, 2009)

I also just spoke with Alohi, shes in Bedford and waiting for Theresa to arrive!


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 28, 2009)

Bronwyn is defintely a world traveler. I hope she has a quiet evening.


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 1, 2009)

Any updates?

I received Greg's lovely pictures.


----------



## Haley (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, we had a change of plans late last night. Because of the major storm coming into the east coast, the brother in law who was supposed to meet Alohi this morning called and asked if they could meet late last night. They wanted to leave around 3AM to get back to CT as soon as possible. Laura and I were so worried bc Bronwyn had been in the carrier so long and we weren't sure if she would be able to get out and run around.

Last I heard the meetup went well and she was with the brother in law hopefully on her way to CT. I havent heard any updates since then- hopefully Laura will be on soon to let us know she made it to her new home safely!


----------



## bronwynsmom (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi everyone! I wanted to give you all an update on our traveller Bronwyn. She is finally home!!! She got to my sisters house about 1:30 this afternoon, where she stretched her legs and got to have some quiet time for a while before I brought her home. Once here, she checked out the place a little, has been drinking and eating some carrots rather than her food  she seems to like her pen, she's sprawled out at the moment. She is shedding a little from the stress. When I first saw her picture on Petfinder, I fell in love with her. And when I spoke with Laura at Midwest Rabbit she assured me that she could make this all happen in order to give Bronwyn a good home. My brother-in-law was telling me about meeting Alohi, and was telling me how he got his pic taken, and seemed a little surprised by all of the fuss. He asked me in the beginning of all of this why I couldn't just go to the pet store, and my answer was there are plenty of rescue bunnies out there that need good homes! I want to thank you all SOOO much for making this happen, she's a sweet and beautiful girl that I am so happy to be giving her the home she deserves. I will keep you all updated on her settling in here. Bless you all and your buns!!! :bunnyhug:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 1, 2009)

woo hoo glad to hear that the travels went well and she is doing good


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome Bronwyn's mom! It's a relief to hear your girl made it safe and sound. From the brief amount of time I spent with her while traveling, it was easy to see she is a big love bug.

I'm sure you will both be happy and bonded in no time. It's amazing how one special animal can say 'take me home'. It was a pleasure to be a part of the transport team.

Ann in Ohio


----------



## Haley (Mar 1, 2009)

Yay- you joined! Welcome!

Im so glad to hear shes home and doing well. Your brother in law is so sweet- tell him we said thank you so much for doing this! I cant imagine many guys would go out of their way for a bunny- he must have thought we were all a little nuts. lol

Im uploading the pics right now that everyone sent. Bronwyn got to meet so many great people on the way. Shes such a lucky girl to be in her new home!


----------



## Haley (Mar 1, 2009)

Bronwyn saying goodbye to her former foster mom (and Midwest adoption coordinator) Laura:







And her former foster sister, Michelle:






Macho Man, Greg, poses with Bronwyn for the first leg of the transport:






Greg meets our sweet and beautiful, Ann, and poses in the Wendy's (where they got kicked out lol) near Lorain, OH:






Ann and Lisa meet in Cansfield, OH:






Bronwyn chillin' in the carrier:











Bronwyn arrives at Theresa's house in Pittsburgh:
















Theresa and Alohi meet in Bedford, PA:






And I think Alohi has a couple pics shes sending me so I'll post them when I get them. Nancy, if you have any photos as she settles in, feel free to email them to me and I'll post them here!

What a great transport. Im so happy it all worked out and Bronwyn is finally home!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Bronwynsmom! :welcome1

It's a pleasure to meet you and to hear of Bronwyn's adventure and travels. This makes it much more special than just a pet shop bunny.

Stan.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Mar 2, 2009)

*bronwynsmom wrote: *


> Hi everyone! I wanted to give you all an update on our traveller Bronwyn. She is finally home!!! She got to my sisters house about 1:30 this afternoon, where she stretched her legs and got to have some quiet time for a while before I brought her home. Once here, she checked out the place a little, has been drinking and eating some carrots rather than her food  she seems to like her pen, she's sprawled out at the moment. She is shedding a little from the stress. When I first saw her picture on Petfinder, I fell in love with her. And when I spoke with Laura at Midwest Rabbit she assured me that she could make this all happen in order to give Bronwyn a good home. My brother-in-law was telling me about meeting Alohi, and was telling me how he got his pic taken, and seemed a little surprised by all of the fuss. He asked me in the beginning of all of this why I couldn't just go to the pet store, and my answer was there are plenty of rescue bunnies out there that need good homes! I want to thank you all SOOO much for making this happen, she's a sweet and beautiful girl that I am so happy to be giving her the home she deserves. I will keep you all updated on her settling in here. Bless you all and your buns!!! :bunnyhug:


Hi there! It's Laura from Midwest and I would also like to piggy back on BronwynsMom's thank you note to everyone that made this possible and everyone that said a little prayer that Bronwyn would get to her final forever home in one piece!!!

Thank you all so very, very much for your hard work and efforts. Bronwyn isa very special bunny girl and I am so relieved to hear that she made it safe and sound and that everyone involved was also safely returned to their homes and families.

Can't wait to see pictures and I hope someday soon I will be able to repay the transport favor to any of you who were involved or wanted to be involved! 

Have a great week!

LilBitsMom


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2009)

Woohoo! Another person in CT!!!! Welcome!


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2009)

This was a wonderful story with such a happy ending. Everyone getting involved to help with this cute bunny makes me so proud to be a bunny owner. I wish I could've helped with a leg and met this little girl. 

Welcome Bronwyn's mom!


----------

